# Reykjavik Iceland Stopover - August 2017



## Jwerking (Sep 1, 2016)

Iceland Air has some very reasonable flights from Washington Dulles to Frankfurt - which connect in Reykjavik where a free stopover is allowed.  

Has anyone visited Reykjavik, Iceland - is it worth a freebie stopover for a few days or a week to look around.  Unfortunately, a quick search discloses northern lights season starts in Sept.


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 1, 2016)

Everyone I know who visits enjoys it. It's on my list.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## regatta333 (Sep 1, 2016)

Jwerking said:


> Iceland Air has some very reasonable flights from Washington Dulles to Frankfurt - which connect in Reykjavik where a free stopover is allowed.
> 
> Has anyone visited Reykjavik, Iceland - is it worth a freebie stopover for a few days or a week to look around.  Unfortunately, a quick search discloses northern lights season starts in Sept.



We booked one of their flights to Copenhagen in May with a 3-night stopover in Reykjavik.  We definitely enjoyed the stopover.  We spent the first day touring the city itself and booked two bus tours for the other two days using Sterna Travel.

We did the Golden Circle and Secret Lagoon tour on day 2 (visit to Golden Falls, Pingvellir UNESCO heritage site, Golden Falls, geyser area and bathing in an old natural lagoon).

On day 3, we did the South coast tour (Skogafoss and Seljalandsfoss waterfalls, Dyrholaey peninsula, black sand beach, Solheimajokull glacier).

Be prepared for extremely high prices.


----------



## eabishop2 (Sep 1, 2016)

*+1 for Iceland Air free stopover*

We did this last summer on our return flight from Paris.  We added just one night.  Arrived around mid-morning and left the next afternoon around 5:00 PM.  Spent the first day seeing the sights of Reykjavik and the second day did the Blue Lagoon.  We were in Europe for 15 days, with barely more than 24 hours in Iceland, but it was still one of the highlights of our trip.  Everything is expensive, but it's a good opportunity to cross off a bucket list place!


----------



## optimist (Sep 1, 2016)

We also took advantage of this offer a few years ago.
One of the most memorable places I have ever been to.  I would definitely take advantage of it. Try the grass fed lamb. Delicious!


----------



## Jwerking (Sep 1, 2016)

Wow, thank you everyone for the comments.  Hmm, "very expensive" when I am a budget traveler as we are staying in Europe this year for about 2 months and plan on about the same or longer for next fall - esp since my daughter just moved to Germany to work for 3 yrs. 

So maybe a short stopover versus the week that I was considering - LOL!


----------



## djyamyam (Sep 1, 2016)

Add me to the endorsements for a stopover as I was there last year, just to go to Iceland.

"Very Expensive" is relative.  It's an island so things will naturally cost more for them to get it there.  Think of Hawaii and you won't be too far off


----------



## falmouth3 (Sep 2, 2016)

Stay there a day or two.  It's a really interesting place to visit.


----------



## x3 skier (Sep 2, 2016)

Flew there a couple of years ago and really enjoyed the visit. I took a bike tour of the city that was very nice. Did a couple of tours around the area including the Blue Lagoon and Golden Circle. 

Well worth a stop or like me, a long weekend just to visit the country. 

Cheers


----------



## Jwerking (Sep 5, 2016)

Is the international airport quite a distant from downtown Reykjavik?  Is there a shuttle or bus to downtown or is a taxi required?  

So I would not want to depart on a early morning flight to Europe or should spend the last night at an airport hotel?

So is the preferred place to stay downtown?


----------



## x3 skier (Sep 5, 2016)

Jwerking said:


> Is the international airport quite a distant from downtown Reykjavik?  Is there a shuttle or bus to downtown or is a taxi required?
> 
> So I would not want to depart on a early morning flight to Europe or should spend the last night at an airport hotel?
> 
> So is the preferred place to stay downtown?



The airport is a pretty good distance to town. It's a former AFB. They run regular bus service (not free) and it takes 45 minutes IIRC. Stops at a terminal where you can catch a taxi or regular bus. 

I stayed at the Reykjavik Hilton close to the coastline and took the regular bus system to downtown about 10 minutes away. The tours I took picked up at the hotel. Very nice hotel and the executive lounge has a great view. 

Cheers


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 5, 2016)

We did an Iceland stopover for 2N in June.  I highly recommend it.

AM-Arrival: We took a "FlyBus" (Reykjavik Excursions) to the Blue Lagoon.
It's sort'a on the way, between the airport & Reykjavik.
Did lunch at their restaurant... Excellent.  FlyBus then dropped us at our hotel.

At the hotel, we immediately made dinner reservations for the next day.
To dine at a highly rated restaurant, you need to reserve MT 24hrs in advance.

Second Day: Did the Golden Circle Tour with GeoIceland - www.geoiceland.com
They use small vans, not the big buses w-Gray Line & Reykjavik-Excursions.

We booked a private car for the airport rather than a transfer-bus...
We were had to leave the hotel at 4:45AM to arrive 2 hrs before departure.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Sep 9, 2016)

Jwerking said:


> So maybe a short stopover versus the week that I was considering - LOL!



Before planning a stopover, make sure to read the IcelandAir rules on how long a free stopover is permitted.  I'm not so sure if a full week is allowed (but don't quote me - it's been quite some time since I read their rules).


----------



## fayhaff (Dec 24, 2016)

We had a 2 night stopover en route from London to Boston in May and loved it! We rented a car and drove round the southern route to Reykjavik stopping at spectacular coastal and thermal spots and an excellent tiny harbour restaurant for unlimited soup/stew and bread, we found on trip advisor. stayed at an Airbnb so not too expensive and then drove the golden Circle next day - we are not keen on organised tours and being shepherded around! (Our Airbnb host had given us lots of advice and info before we even arrived).  We had booked Blue Lagoon for the morning next day (worth booking as you don't have to wait in line) and again loved it. Had an excellent meal there before heading on to catch our afternoon plane and also had a good meal the night before in Reykjavik. Will check the names of the places when we get home as are in a lovely log cabin ts in Gala, Norway for Xmas skiing at the moment!


----------



## happymum (Dec 26, 2016)

fayhaff - I would really appreciate your reccomendations for the restaurants and Airbnb. Thanks!


----------



## RIMike (Jun 15, 2017)

Jwerking said:


> Iceland Air has some very reasonable flights from Washington Dulles to Frankfurt - which connect in Reykjavik where a free stopover is allowed.
> 
> Has anyone visited Reykjavik, Iceland - is it worth a freebie stopover for a few days or a week to look around.  Unfortunately, a quick search discloses northern lights season starts in Sept.


Absolutely!!! Go to the Blue Lagoon is nothing else while there. We are planning to go to Ireland and are trying our best to find a way to stop coming or going to go back to Iceland.


----------



## RIMike (Jun 15, 2017)

RIMike said:


> Absolutely!!! Go to the Blue Lagoon if nothing else while there. We are planning to go to Ireland and are trying our best to find a way to stop coming or going to go back to Iceland.


----------



## PStreet1 (Jun 15, 2017)

I'd agree that it's worth it to cross it off your list, but unlike others on the forum, we were not impressed despite our having taken a trip just to see Iceland.  The thermal features are pretty unimpressive if you've been to Yellowstone National Park; the Blue Lagoon isn't a natural feature:  it's mine tailings from a nearby operation; and it is really expensive for food.  The hot dogs downtown are inexpensive (Bill Clinton, among other notables, ate there) and some pizza spots have relatively inexpensive food.  You can't pay with cash; you use credit cards for everything.  We did not find lodging particularly expensive, though,  and tours were not terribly expensive (the Blue Lagoon is, on the other hand, quite expensive).  I wouldn't go back (and we were successful in seeing the Northern Lights), but I'm not sorry to have been there.


----------



## rosie (Jul 12, 2017)

We visited last September and loved it. One thing we did do was a free walking tour of Reykjavik on the day of our arrival. This was great as we were able to revisit the spots mentioned on the tour. Just Google free walking tours of Reykjavik and it will come up. We also stayed in an AirBnB- much cheaper than hotels. We rented a car for 4 days and we're able to see the attractions on the south end of the island


----------

